# Angeln ohne Angelschein



## Lahm1990 (2. Juli 2011)

hallo liebe communite ich wollte euch fragen weil ihr ja erfahrung im ausland gehabt ja wo man angeln kann ohne angelschein an einem see oder an einem meer wie auch immer hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder darf man nur mit angelschein angeln mfg chris​


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

In den Niederlanden brauchst Du den Vispas, der gilt ein Jahr, kostet, je nach Gegend zwischen 25 und 50 Euro.

Wenn Du ohne erwischt wirst, und sei versichert, in den Niederlanden wird gut kontrolliert, dann wird das richtig teuer, Angelzeug weg und ein paar hundert Euro sind da schnell gezahlt.


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

in schweden kannst du an der Küste ohne schein Angeln 

die größten see kannst du auch ohne schein beangeln

ansonsten kannst du dir ne Fiskekort kaufen 

Deutschland ist doch nicht normal mit ihrem Fischereischein usw habe zwar einen aber es ist doch echt lachhaft was dieses land abzieht


----------



## mxchxhl (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

dann wander aus wenns dir hier nicht passt! hat schon seine gründe mit dem angelschein! einige halten sich ja zum glück auch noch dran! son paar regeln sollten schon befolgt werden! oder gehst du ohne führerschein autofahren, ohne jagdschein in den wald zum wildschweinschießen usw... gäbe es den angelschein nicht, würds bald sicher kaum noch fische geben, dafür alles noch verdreckter und zerstörter als eh schon an den angelplätzen weil noch mehr hohlköpfe am wasser wildern würden! einfach mal drüber nachdenken, bevor man wieder über den sinn/unsinn des angelscheins schreibt#q

und mal zurück zum thema, der themenstarter will nix zu deutschland oder schweden wissen! da steht niederland, luxemburg, belgiern im thema!

mfg


----------



## Maler Maik (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

naja ich besitze auch ein angelschein und halte mich an die regeln aber ich muss trotzdem Schwede84 teilweise recht geben.überall wo man hier angeln will kostet das zuviel geld,angelkarte hier,angelkarte da,ob an der schlei oder im fluss.wenn man an einem see das ganze jahr angeln möchte muss man in einem verein beitreten damit das angeln noch einigermaßen bezahlbar bleibt.das man dann gleich 200 euro los sein kann für aufnahmegebür u.s.w.muss ich niemanden erzählen oder??? ich bevorzuge daher in dänemark angeln zu gehen,dort kostet mir die jahreslkarte 20 euro für das meer und die flüsse.wenn ich für mein lieblingssee ne jahreskarte kaufen möchte kostet mir der spaß 40 euro.die sauberkeit in dänemark ist sehr gut und der fischbestand ist auch besser ,sowie die ganzen angelmöglichkeiten im land.jetzt muss man mir auch nicht sagen das ich dann besser auswandern sollte nur weil deutschland maßlos übertreibt mit der geldmacherei.ich bin froh das ich so nah an der dänischen grenze wohne und diese möglichkeit habe.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



michahl schrieb:


> dann wander aus wenns dir hier nicht passt! hat schon seine gründe mit dem angelschein! einige halten sich ja zum glück auch noch dran! son paar regeln sollten schon befolgt werden! oder gehst du ohne führerschein autofahren, ohne jagdschein in den wald zum wildschweinschießen usw... gäbe es den angelschein nicht, würds bald sicher kaum noch fische geben, dafür alles noch verdreckter und zerstörter als eh schon an den angelplätzen weil noch mehr hohlköpfe am wasser wildern würden! einfach mal drüber nachdenken, bevor man wieder über den sinn/unsinn des angelscheins schreibt#q
> mfg



Das ist der größte Humbug, den ich in der letzten Zeit gelesen habe. Wie will man denn die Gefährlichkeit eines Blinkers oder Angelhakens mit der einer Schusswaffe oder eines Kraftfahrzeuges vergleichen? |bigeyes

Bis Mitte der 70er Jahre waren alle Deutschen in der Lage, ohne dieses komische blaue Papier zu angeln. Anscheinend sind jetzt die Deutschen zu blöd dazu. Wenn ich in die Niederlande fahre, da kaufe ich mir eine Lizenz und damit hat es sich. 

Warum fahren wohl so viele Deutsche in die Niederlande zum Angeln? Etwa weil die Niederländer ohne Angelschein alles abknüppeln und zumüllen? Oder etwa weil es da einen ordentlichen Fischbestand gibt? |kopfkrat

Warum ist rund 99% der Weltbevölkerung clever genug um ohne Angelschein zu angeln und nur die Deutschen und ein paar wenige andere sind zu blöd dazu? #c

Zudem, Auswandern ist keine Lösung denn das wäre Flucht und wer fort ist kann nicht mehr gegen Schwachsinn kämpfen!


----------



## mxchxhl (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

nu bleib mal auf dem teppich und les mal nochmal dann verstehst du es evtl! ich hoffe mal das du mit deinem letzten satz bzgl. schwachsinn nicht mich meinst...
hier in deutschland ist es nunmal leider so das wir ne ganze menge asis hier haben die sich dementsprechend verhalten - in holland mag das ja gerne funktionieren da sag ich auch garnichts gegen<8kanns nicht recht beurteile) aber grade hier bei mir auf der ecke( wo leider eh viel zu wenig kontrolliert wird) ist es nunmal leider fakt das die ganzen komischen gesellen(ohne schein) nur mist machen und alles zerstören etc. wodurch in den letzten jahren auch leider immer mehr angelverbote ausgesprochen wurden!klar schwarze schafe gibts auch unter denen die organisiert sind und nen schein haben, aber die gewissen grundlagen fehlen den meisten die keinen schein haben leider nunmal! also, bevor du andere kritisierst und deren beiträge als aus deiner sicht größten humbug bezeichnest frag nach wies gemeint ist wenn dus nicht verstehst oder anderer meinung bist - dazu ist ein forum da, solltest du anderer meinung sein bist du hier fehl am platz sorry! und zum thema viel geld für die lizenzen etc. - das ist ja nun auch mal von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich! hier bei uns in lübeck kann ich mich nicht beklagen(ich zahl 16€ pro jahr für meinen verein, und das selbe nochmal für die wakenitz und für die trave etc. das geht in manchen anderen bundesländern auch deutlich teurer das ist mir klar)!wenn man dann aber mal drüber nachdenkt, was man für den fisch sonst zahlen würde... und die ruhe, der spaß und die entspannung beim angeln sind eigentlich unbezahlbar, von der meist schönen natur mal abgesehen! also was soll dieses rumgeheule bzgl. dem geld immer!?dann sucht euch ein anderes hobby, zwingt euch doch keiner zu#q
mfg


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Was soll das denn hier werden ? |kopfkrat #c

Also - tief durchatmen und ab hier wieder zur eigentlichen Frage :m

Allns kloor ? :m


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



michahl schrieb:


> dann wander aus wenns dir hier nicht passt!



Ist er doch schon, Halmstad liegt in Schweden. |rolleyes

Zurück zum eigendlichem Thema.
Ganz ohne Angelschein wirst Du in Europa in Binnengewässer wohl kaum angeln können. Eine Lizenz muß man sogut wie überall erwerben.
Lediglich die Prüfung bleibt Dir in den Niederlande erspart, zu Belgien und Luxemburg kann ich keine genaue Aussage treffen, denke aber da wird es ähnlich der Niederlande sein.


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...zu Belgien und Luxemburg kann ich keine genaue Aussage treffen, denke aber da wird es ähnlich der Niederlande sein.


 
So ist es, zumindest für Belgien. 

http://www.eastbelgium.com/de/freizeits/freizeit_sport8.html#angelscheine

Bemerkenswert gut und nachwuchsfördernd ist die Regelung für Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren.

Für Luxemburg hab ich bisher nichts valides finden können.


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Genau lebe schon 5 jahre in schweden 

und ja wozu eine prüfung nur dafür das einem das geld aus der tasche gezogen wird

seit dem ich 5 bin angel ich und mit 6 war ich im verrein alles hat funktioniert ohne prüfung usw Habe damals den Fischerreischein machen müßen damit ich weiter angeln durfte 

Kann nur sagen das system aus der DDR war schon perfekt aber in Deutschland zockt man lieber die Bürger ab 

und es geht ja auch ohne Prüfung wenn man die anderen Länder sieht und ich denke nicht das wir dümmer sind oder einfach nur assis!!! die sich nicht benehmen können 

ausnahmen gibt es immer auch wenn die einen Schein haben


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Okay, da war ich anscheinend nicht deutlich genug  

Ab hier bitte nur Postings zum Thema " Angeln ohne Angel(fischerei)schein BeNeLux " !

Für 'ne Grundsatzdiskussion über "Für und Wider" generell könnt ihr gerne 'nen neuen Thread aufmachen #h:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ab hier bitte nur Postings zum Thema " Angeln ohne Angel(fischerei)schein in NL " !



Warum denn nur NL? 
In Luxemburg darf er doch auch ohne (und braucht nur ne Erlaubnisschein) und in Belgien kann er sie wie in NL käuflich erwerben.

Oder vestehe ich die Frage falsch und der TE sucht eine Stelle wo man "ohne alles" angeln kann (also ohne Erlaubnisschein und ohne Fischeischein)?


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Warum denn nur NL?
> In Luxemburg darf er doch auch ohne (und braucht nur ne Erlaubnisschein) und in Belgien kann er sie wie in NL käuflich erwerben.
> 
> Oder vestehe ich die Frage falsch und der TE sucht eine Stelle wo man "ohne alles" angeln kann (also ohne Erlaubnisschein und ohne Fischeischein)?




Okay, okay - da hast Du mich wirklich ertappt :m Habe im Eifer des Gefechts nur "NL" geschrieben. :m Asche auf mein Haupt - ich habe das dementsprechend geändert #h

Es ging nur darum, keine Grundsatzdiskussion loszutreten, sondern über die Regeln vor Ort ( Niederlande, Luxemburg, Belgien ) zu informieren :m


----------



## Lahm1990 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

das ist mir klar das ich in deutschland ohne angelschein net angeln kann wollte ja nur wissen ob es überhaput länder gibt wo man kein angelschein braucht werde dieses jahr anfangen mein schein zu machen in rlp wäre gut wenn jemand vllt noch informationen bzw tipps geben könntet für die prüfung mfg chris


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

#h

In fast keinem Land in Europa mußt du eine Prüfung ablegen, nur in D-Land und Österreich, soweit ich weiß .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Desperados (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Hier in Luxemburg kannst du deine angelkarte in allen gemeindeämtern lösen oder im touristinfo in Langsur. Moselstraße 1, 54308 Langsur, Deutschland
der grenzgewässerschein der dich berechtigt an allen gewässern zu angeln die an belgien,deutschland und frankreich grenzen kostet 15€ im jahr oder 40€ wenn du vom boot aus angeln willst. grenzgewässer sind Mosel, sauer, our.
im comissariat de district in remich, grevenmacher diekirch kannst du für 12€ den schein für den stausee esch/sauer machen oder für 23€ vom boot.
in remerschen an den beiden seen kannst du deine tageskarte vor ort lösen für 4€ am tag oder auf der remerschener gemeinde für 50€/jahr.
der kleine see ist ab 15 juni geöffnet an dem grossen badesee darfste ab 15 september angeln.
Mit dem stausee schein darfste auch an den binnengewässern luxemburgs angeln (mittelsauer)


----------

